
ScalaQuest – the online game to learn Scala is now live - andanthor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcw3ajEZ4q4
======
idclip
awesome clip, but not a game link

~~~
chleger
[http://scalaquest.com/](http://scalaquest.com/)

thanks for the note! That is a bit of an oversight in the video.

